# Seamless background



## Stretch (Jul 19, 2006)

If this hasn't been brought up before I'll be suprised. I saw this technique in a tank model magazine. For a no seam background like in the picture take a large sheat of white paper and use two lights, (the bulbs should have been diffused but I can't tell the difference.) Put your camera where the tripod should be and hope your camera can manually focus the image. Hope the tip helps.

   ~Pete






(Sorry for the nasty color and dinky photo)


----------



## johncrane (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks Pete I will give it a go mate..


----------

